# Paint or Powercoat 18's?



## Jrv20308 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am picking up a set of stock 18's to swap out from my 17's. I want to go for that black chrome look. Any opinions if I should powdercoat or paint? I want to acheive the best look I can in a black chrome. This will be going on my black 06.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Powdercoat /Thread


----------



## Jrv20308 (Jul 1, 2011)

Falco, was there suppossed to be a link there for me to check something out?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You want to powdercoat them. Paint will chip easily. Alot of basic powdercoating colors do come with a clearcoat and that should give you the look you want


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Jrv20308 said:


> Falco, was there suppossed to be a link there for me to check something out?


No lol I was saying powdercoat, close thread. I was basically saying powdercoat and nothing else. The thing with paint is, you can prepare them well and do everything right, but it just will not hold up like powdercoat. I would just spend the extra money and have them powdercoated. You will thank yourself later for doing it. 

Also the above post is correct. There are quite a number of cool things they can do now with powdercoating. I even think they have chrome colors that can be sprayed on. Shop around and you will find something.


----------



## Jrv20308 (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome thanks! I am picking up the wheels today. 4 18" in good shape for $400. Pretty good deal I think.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Neither. Polish and clear coat .


----------

